# BACK TO THE FUTURE 30TH ANNIVERSARY TRILOGY Travels To Blu-Ray & DVD October 20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE FUTURE IS NOW!

BACK TO THE FUTURE 
30th ANNIVERSARY TRILOGY

Traveling to Blu-ray™ and DVD on October 20, 2015
along with Back to the Future: The Complete Animated Series
& Back to the Future: The Complete Adventures 


Universal City, California, July 16, 2015 – Great Scott! In 1985 Director Robert Zemeckis, Executive Producer Steven Spielberg and Producer/Screenwriter Bob Gale embarked on a three-part journey through time that broke box-office records worldwide and catapulted Back to the Future into one of the most beloved trilogies in motion picture history. In 1989, the filmmakers gave us a glimpse of the future in Back to the Future Part II as Marty McFly and Doc Brown traveled to 2015…or, if our calculations are correct, October 21, 2015, to be exact. “The Future” has finally arrived. 

Now, Universal Pictures Home Entertainment celebrates this once-in-a-lifetime date, as well as the 30th Anniversary of the groundbreaking first film, with three new releases debuting on October 20, 2015. Available on Blu-ray™ & DVD, the 
Back to the Future 30th Anniversary Trilogy will include all three movies plus a new bonus disc with more two hours of content. Back to the Future: The Complete Animated Series will be released for the first time ever on DVD featuring all 26 episodes from the award-winning series and Back to the Future: The Complete Adventures will include all three movies, the complete animated series, a new bonus disc, a 64-page book and collectible light-up “Flux Capacitor” packaging. Featuring more than two hours of content, the bonus disc will include all-new original shorts, documentaries, two episodes from the animated series and more. 

In addition to the home entertainment release, the Back to the Future celebration continues in theaters when the films go back to the big screen on October 21, 2015. Check local listings for show times. Additionally, Universal Music Enterprises is reissuing an all-new 30th Anniversary picture disc vinyl soundtrack, available October 16th in stores and through all digital partners. 

About Back to the Future 30th Anniversary Trilogy (Blu-ray™ & DVD)
Experience the future all over again with the Back to the Future 30th Anniversary Trilogy! Join Marty McFly (Michael J. Fox), Doc Brown (Christopher Lloyd) and a time traveling DeLorean for the adventure of a lifetime as they travel to the past, present and future, setting off a time-shattering chain reaction that disrupts the space time continuum! From filmmakers Steven Spielberg, Robert Zemeckis and Bob Gale, this unforgettable collection features hours of bonus features and is an unrivaled trilogy that stands the test of time.

Includes:
•	Back to the Future, Back to the Future Part II, Back to the Future Part III
•	Bonus Disc with More than Two Hours of Content
•	Digital HD with UltraViolet (Blu-ray™ Exclusive)
•	Collectible Packaging (Blu-ray™ Exclusive)

Bonus Features:
•	All New Original Shorts: Including Doc Brown Saves the World!, starring Christopher Lloyd.
•	OUTATIME: Restoring the DeLorean: An inside look at the 2012 restoration of the most iconic car in film history. 
•	Looking Back to the Future: A 9-part retrospective documentary from 2009 on the trilogy’s legacy.
•	Back to the Future: The Animated Series: 2 episodes (“Brothers” and “Mac the Black”) from the 1991 series featuring live action segments with Christopher Lloyd as Doc Brown. 
•	Tales from the Future 6-Part Documentary
Back to the Future 30th Anniversary Trilogy (Blu-ray™ & DVD) Bonus Features Continued:
•	The Physics of Back to the Future
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Michael J. Fox Q&A
•	Eight Archival Featurettes
•	Behind the Scenes Footage
•	Music Videos
•	Audio Commentaries
•	Back to the Future: The Ride

About Back to the Future : The Complete Animated Series (DVD)
It's about time! The adventures continue with all 26 episodes of the award winning Back to the Future: The Complete Animated Series, in its entirety and uncut! Join Marty McFly and Doc Brown, Doc's wife Clara, sons Jules and Verne, and dog Einstein for more hilarious escapades as they time travel to Prehistoric Hill Valley, Ancient Rome, Medieval England, the Civil War, the days of the pirates, the far future and beyond. Featuring live action segments with Christopher Lloyd as Doc Brown, science experiments by Bill Nye the Science Guy and the vocal talents of Mary Steenburgen (Clara), Thomas Wilson (Biff) and Dan Castellaneta (Doc), it is family entertainment at its best and a true treasure for all Back to the Future fans!

Bonus Features:
•	Drawn to the Future: New interview with creator/writer Bob Gale and writer John Ludin.
Galleries: Rare archival materials featuring character art, DeLorean designs and more.

About Back to the Future : The Complete Adventures (Blu-ray & DVD)
Great Scott! For the first time ever, Back to the Future: The Complete Adventures pairs together the original beloved trilogy starring Michael J. Fox and Christopher Lloyd along with the complete TV series. Join Marty McFly, Doc Brown and a time traveling DeLorean for the adventure of a lifetime as they travel to the past, present and future, setting off a time-shattering chain reaction that disrupts the space time continuum.

Includes:
•	Back to the Future, Back to the Future Part II, Back to the Future Part III
•	Back to the Future: The Complete Animated Series DVD
•	Bonus Disc with More than 2 Hours of Content
•	Digital HD with UltraViolet (Blu-ray Exclusive)
•	Back to the Future: A Visual History 64-Page Book
•	Light-Up “Flux Capacitor” Packaging​


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. Has it really been 30 years since this was in the theater. wow. I remember watching this as a kid in the theater when all the various parts came out. Just a great movie. Will have to get this once it is available.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Have the movies been remastered since the bluray box set I bought a few years back? They look great, but the audio on all three could use a new EQ just to round out the low end. They sound clean and clear, but very thin and trebly. Would love a new audio track.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rumors are that it's the same old DNR'd transfers, have no clue about the audio, but I doubt it since audio tracks are usually the last thing to be remastered in comparison to video, but I'll find out in a bit hopefully when I get the discs


----------

